# Miss Morris



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Scratchbuilt Welsh topsail schooner - 16 feet to 1 inch -


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Shipbuilder said:


> Scratchbuilt Welsh topsail schooner - 16 feet to 1 inch -


Superb model (Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

In sea -


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I really admire all your work you post up, I cannot work neat but your models always look so crisp.

I would covered with ink from your Scale pen by now.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The display case has now been completed, and the protective coating peeled off. The model is not yet fitted properly into the sea, but when it is, it will be a bit lower in the water. The background is a piece of curved white card, as I have never been very keen on the ever-popular crumpled sheet, or other distracting backgrounds. The Parker pen, of course, is there as an international size comparison. It is interesting to note that a number of professional photographers have said that the pen is distracting, and should not be included. But the pen has now become my trademark, and will remain a prominent feature of all my builds! ?.


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Great model!


----------

